# TX-3 Goldens dumped in Backyard-Help!!!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is that the only pic they sent? I can forward to the intake coordinator, but they will need more than that to make a decision.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissyk*

Mylissyk

Yes, that's the only picture they sent.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

BUMPING UP FOR TWO SWEET BOYS!!!!! Hoping someone can take these guys in....they're breaking my heart.....:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*??*

Does anyone know if these Golden Pups got rescued?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Picked up this weekend by Golden Beginnings from Houston.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm so glad we (Golden Beginnings) got them! I haven't seen the intake email yet but hopefully we'll get these boys into forever homes here soon!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would love to see more pictures of them, there was so little info in the original message. I'm glad they went to rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Beginnings*

You Rock GOLDEN BEGINNINGS!!!  So you got all of them?
God Bless Mylissyk and Huggenkiss!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is great news. Fingers crossed for these doggies.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll keep you all up to date and post pictures when they come out. I still haven't heard a thing about them yet but sometimes they make sure they go to the vet and get settled into a foster home before they send anything out to the group.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I was finally able to track these guys down! We got both of them into our program and I guess they are both really sweet and beautiful pups. The first guy went to his foster home and they have already failed and decided to be his furever home! And the other boy is settling in at his foster and is very well behaved and will be on his way to a furever home sooner than later too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Huggenkiss*

Huggenkiss

Thank you so much for the update!! Were there 3 of them, or 2?


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

There were two goldens and one black doggie. I'm not sure if we picked up the black dog or not. From what I can tell from emails we only took the goldens. I was originally thinking we had gotten the black dog too but now I'm not so sure. Our foster homes are all pretty full right now so they've been pretty selective on taking in only goldens. 

Here's another picture of one of the boys


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Huggenkiss*

Huggenkiss

What a beautiful Golden Boy!! Can you check to see if the black dog still needs help? It is TOO HOT to be outside! Do you know of any rescues that might take him?
I have out of town company in and live in Illinois, so I won't be able to do much.
Can you let me know by emlg me

Thanks so [email protected]!
Karen
[email protected]


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

Just so everyone knows we also picked up the black dog and he looks a lot like a flat coat retriever. He is with someone who has happened to fall in love with him so he'll either stay or we'll find him a home


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful young boys, glad to hear Golden Beginnings took them and is finding homes for them. 

Great job!


----------

